# SAMBA CONFIGURATION

## tonito

My boss convinced me to install and learn gentoo linux. I starting to be addicted in configuring my new installed Gentoo Linux server .

 :Shocked: 

How can I configure Samba server? How can I see and use other computer resources connected in our LAN?How can I add other computer user to Samba?How can I share my resources? 

I already download  Gnome samba browser and ksambaplugin and installed.

Many thanks 

Anton  :Wink: 

----------

## christsong84

I found the easiest way to configure samba was via webmin...emerge webmin...then you can configure samba from the web-browser at http://localhost:10000   When I first tried webmin (around version 0.7) it had documentation on it's site on how to do it...I don't know if it's still there but the webmin homepage is at http://www.webmin.com

----------

## andutt

Hello

If i were you and should put up SAMBA att my work i´l advise you not to install webmin, its a potential security risc, and you will learn much more if you try to set up samba by the configuration files. Visit this page and look under howtos and configuration of SAMBA. And read about the configuration steps at sambas homepage..

http://www.utterberg.com

 :Laughing: 

----------

## christsong84

webmin's not a security risk if you lock it down so it's only accessible from the local interface (the loopback interface, 127.0.0.1, localhost).

----------

## marshall_j

 *tonito wrote:*   

> My boss convinced me to install and learn gentoo linux

 

damn i want your job!

----------

## tonito

Hello! Thank you for helping me.

This is my samba.conf look like.

I testparm;

[tonito root # testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[homes]"

Processing section "[printers]"

Processing section "[print$]"

Processing section "[LinuxAN]"

Loaded services file OK.

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

My smb.conf

# Global parameters

[global]

        coding system =

        client code page = 850

        code page directory = /var/lib/samba/codepages

        workgroup = ABENET

        netbios name = TONITO

        netbios aliases =

        netbios scope =

        server string = Samba Server %v

        interfaces =

        bind interfaces only = No

        security = USER

        encrypt passwords = Yes

        update encrypted = No

        allow trusted domains = Yes

        hosts equiv =

        min passwd length = 5

        map to guest = Never

        null passwords = No

        obey pam restrictions = No

        password server =

        smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

        root directory =

        pam password change = No

        passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

        passwd chat = *new*password* %n\n *new*password* %n\n *changed*

        passwd chat debug = No

        username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

        password level = 0

        username level = 0

        unix password sync = Yes

        restrict anonymous = No

        lanman auth = Yes

        use rhosts = No

        ssl = No

        ssl hosts =

        ssl hosts resign =

        ssl CA certDir =

        ssl CA certFile =

        ssl server cert =

        ssl server key =

        ssl client cert =

        ssl client key =

        ssl egd socket =

        ssl entropy file =

        ssl entropy bytes = 99

        ssl require clientcert = No

        ssl require servercert = No

        ssl ciphers =

        ssl version = ssl2or3

        ssl compatibility = No

        admin log = No

        log level = 0

        syslog = 1

        syslog only = No

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        timestamp logs = Yes

        debug hires timestamp = No

        debug pid = No

        debug uid = No

        protocol = NT1

        large readwrite = Yes

        max protocol = NT1

        min protocol = CORE

        read bmpx = No

        read raw = Yes

        write raw = Yes

        acl compatibility =

        nt smb support = Yes

        nt pipe support = Yes

        nt status support = Yes

        announce version = 4.9

        announce as = NT

        max mux = 50

        max xmit = 16644

        name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

        max ttl = 259200

        max wins ttl = 518400

        min wins ttl = 21600

        time server = No

        unix extensions = No

        change notify timeout = 60

        deadtime = 0

        getwd cache = Yes

        keepalive = 300

        lpq cache time = 10

        max smbd processes = 0

        max disk size = 0

        max open files = 10000

        name cache timeout = 660

        read size = 16384

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192

        stat cache size = 50

        use mmap = Yes

        total print jobs = 0

        load printers = Yes

        printcap name = lpstat

        disable spoolss = No

        enumports command =

        addprinter command =

        deleteprinter command =

        show add printer wizard = Yes

        os2 driver map =

        strip dot = No

        mangling method = hash

        character set =

        mangled stack = 50

        stat cache = Yes

        domain admin group =

        domain guest group =

        machine password timeout = 604800

        add user script =

        delete user script =

        logon script =

        logon path = \\%N\%U\profile

        logon drive =

        logon home = \\%N\%U

        domain logons = No

        os level = 20

        lm announce = Auto

        lm interval = 60

        preferred master = No

        local master = Yes

        domain master = No

        browse list = Yes

        enhanced browsing = Yes

        ]

Computer with Windows OS does not see my host name but I can ping my Linux box in that computer.

I try to add user in samba and here are the result

tonito root # smbpasswd -a Ambonbuana

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

User Ambonbuana does not exist in system password file (usually /etc/passwd). Cannot add account without a valid local system user.

Failed to modify password entry for user Ambonbuana

How can I add user ?

I want share all the resources in my computer with gentoo OS to computer with Window OS.

Thanks in Advance

Tonito

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  [/list][/code]

----------

## tonito

Hello! Thank you for helping a new babe in gentoo linux like me. Finally, I configure my samba.conf   :Laughing:   :Laughing: . I already see my hostname in windows network neighborhood and open all the resources that I have in my Gentoo linux box.

Question:

1. I tried to add my Panasonic printer kx-p1121 ( attached to my Linux box)   to other workstation with windows OS. The printer does not print whenever I send print test to the printer. FYI,I configure this printer via cups and I got the driver in foomatic database. How can I set up my printer properly?

2. I used my root name and password to log to my Linux box in all workstation. How can I assign in my gentoo linux a unique user name and password  for every workstation?

3. How can I add printer which are connected to other workstation with windows OS?

Again, Thank you very much!

----------

## manzanares

Tonito... 

Even though, I am posting this question a year later than you s, I was hoping you could help me through this same issue/problem. Please.

"How can I configure Samba server? How can I see and use other computer resources connected in our LAN?How can I add other computer user to Samba?How can I share my resources?"

My box is 192.168.1.249, my PC is 192.168.1.245

All I really want, is to "see" by server (volcan) on my PC.

I've been using webmin to configure my server; I've read the HOWTO's; but I think I am doing soemthing basically wrong in the order of configuring.

I know my questions are basic,  but I've kind of lost the overview, and then you easily overlook basic little radio-buttons or check-boxes.

Well, I await your comments. 

Thanks, MANZANARES.

----------

